# Beerman's Layout



## jgbeerman (Jan 6, 2010)

So I just moved and finally got enough unpacked to justify working on my layout. Got the track bed all laid down for the main line and figured I would share a picture. I would have added some of the spur track bed tonight, but I ran out of glasses and mugs to put on it while the glue dries.

I will update more pictures when I get some more time to work on it! Really excited!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Quite a collection of glassware:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I've found that a few localized dabs of hot-glue (along with more liberally applied regular glue) offers a very quick holding bond while the regular glue sets up.

Just a thought ...

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## jgbeerman (Jan 6, 2010)

good call on the glue gun TJ, just bought a cordless drill so I will have to wait til the next paycheck, but good idea!

more pics to come soon


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*How Bout Dem Mugs!*

Hey Beerman,
Good start:thumbsup:......but isn't your wife gonna be P.O.'D about using the Dining room table for your layout....and who is washing the dishes!:laugh: Keep us posted! Where can I get a set of Imperial Storm Trooper Coffee Mugs.....to cool!


----------



## jgbeerman (Jan 6, 2010)

haha the gf lives in a different state, so she has no say in what my living room gets used for!

glasses were all clean, so they just go back in the cabinet!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You could have drunk a bottle of beer for each track that you laid down.
After you drank them you could have refilled them with water and used them for weight.

A good excuse for catching a buzzzz.


----------



## jgbeerman (Jan 6, 2010)

haha fantastic idea, but I feel the tracks wouldnt even be close to straight, there would be some pretty wicked curves


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*New addition to the "How To Thread"!*



big ed said:


> You could have drunk a bottle of beer for each track that you laid down.
> After you drank them you could have refilled them with water and used them for weight.
> 
> A good excuse for catching a buzzzz.


Great idea Ed.......practical AND enjoyable!:laugh:


----------



## jgbeerman (Jan 6, 2010)

Got some more work done on the layout, here are some more pictures. 

I was able to get most of the track down, I was unhappy with one of my solder connections so I removed one section of track and I plan on just getting some new flextrack to insure a smooth connection.

I have to plan where my spur line will go on the inside, but need to plan the scenery out a bit more before that line gets laid.


Also I was able to wire the track so here is a picture of my terminal board for the track. It may appear that I have a black wire on the red side, but its not, its on the correct side! That joint was close enough it didnt need additional wire to reach the terminal board.


----------



## jgbeerman (Jan 6, 2010)

so it has been a while since I have posted an update but i have done a decent amount of work when I have the time.

I have gotten all my tortoise switches mounted and wired and set up a control panel for them on top of a bookcase

i also switched around some things for the wiring because I found some better things that work fantastically. The train goes around and all the switches work!

I have moved on to making a large mountain with a tunnel going through it. I am two layers up on foam insulation and going to put a third down before I put the "roof" on.

I will post more pictures when I get time to finish doing the foam part of the mountain.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

JG,

In looking at your first photo, I was thinking, "Boy ... his layout board likely needs some longitudinal stiffening."

Then ... WHAM ... I clicked on the 3rd photo, and there it was! How'd you do that so fast? Amazing! 

Seriously, the switch controls look great. Nice "map" graphic. Keep us posted on progress ... looks like you're having a blast.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## jgbeerman (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah i had to take the front 2 X 4 off when I was installing the tortoise switches so there was a bit of warp to the plywood. I just cut a notch in the 2X4 today and was able to reinstall it for support and it is back to level!

The plywood was free from a friend so i just put the curve side up and screwed it down to the 2X4 frame which makes it nice and level!


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

That's a really nice looking layout coming together! The way you're building up the landscape in the corner just gave me an idea for my layout . . . Hmmm . . .


----------



## jgbeerman (Jan 6, 2010)

well the mountain is coming together, finished the foam insulation part and then covered it with some newspaper. After that I got my first layer of plaster of paris down. I think I am going to do at least one more layer just to make sure it is super strong.

I also just bought a firehouse that will be assembled and painted after the mountain has had some more work, good things to come!


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

looking really good. keep us posted. I like the mountain!


----------

